# This team will never be tough with Dirk



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The coach was replaced.
The roster was modified.
The mindset was changed.

Yet the team goes as the German goes. He is not an attacker, offensively or defensively. He is not demanding the ball in these games, let alone the clutch situations. The offensive sets have been tailored to his strengths, but now there’s no other recourse but to flounder as he does. 

This is not a public flogging, but I have requested (on this forum) in the past to know what his value is on the open market. Tell me that a couple of young studs added to this roster wouldn’t help prevent the onslaught that is Baron Davis’ penetration. Tell me that a player willing to drive to the basket come hell or high water wouldn’t tickle your fancy. 

No, I didn’t want Shaq. I’m talking prime beef.

I hope it’s not too late. When the owner displayed his man-love with the anybody – but – Dirk battle cry, I’m afraid he closed his ears. The point of investing is to buy low, and sell high. When the stock you hold has reached a level that makes you think you can do no wrong, it’s the best time to sell. 

That would've been last summer. Do you think teams will offer as much this summer?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk just needs to ****ing step up, which he hasnt done.. Become less passive and more attackive. I hope we see that Dirk in game 5... This is embarrassing.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

plenty of teams would take dirk, but if we dont trade him, we definately need better guards. stack will prolly be gone this offseason.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Forget Dirk. Keep him.

Imagine..... Vince Carter! We need a big guard to make up for the lack of low post.

I'd give up Harris or Terry for VC.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Forget Dirk. Keep him.
> 
> Imagine..... Vince Carter! We need a big guard to make up for the lack of low post.
> 
> I'd give up Harris or Terry for VC.


Harris needs to shoot jumpers until his elbows bleed this summer, but I like him. Terry on the other hand reminds me of what can happen after a guy gets paid.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Forget Dirk. Keep him.
> 
> Imagine..... Vince Carter! We need a big guard to make up for the lack of low post.
> 
> I'd give up Harris or Terry for VC.


trade terry, let devin develop, hes looking good right now


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the problem with dallas right now is not dirk.

george and buckner are garbage. neither guy is a threat on offense and neither player is good enough on defense for them to not hurt the mavs when they play a team that can score. diop can't carry the load at center. he needs dampier. and someone needs to teach devin harris how to shoot the ball.


george and buckner combined have played 31 minutes per game. dampier has played 30 minutes total.

those things combined with the warriors playing great and dirk struggling are the reasons dallas is doing so bad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see why we're in such dire straits. We went to the finals last year, and we know the Warriors are tough against us. We should relax. We'll never be the bad boys, but we can still win a title with Dirk, and this year too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> We went to the finals last year


and lost because we played 4v5.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am having a major knee-jerk reaction (if you prefer) because Dirk has disappeared, and AJ loves that "small ball."

Did you notice that GSW makes a run whenever Damp/Diop is not on the floor? Coincidence? I don't think so.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh yeah.... nobody's made any comment about my new avatar yet. :biggrin:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Oh yeah.... nobody's made any comment about my new avatar yet. :biggrin:


I can't see what it says...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

76767 said:


> I can't see what it says...


"Dallas Mavericks has encountered and problem and needs to close." It's the standard Windows application error message.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am having a major knee-jerk reaction (if you prefer) because Dirk has disappeared, and AJ loves that "small ball."
> 
> Did you notice that GSW makes a run whenever Damp/Diop is not on the floor? Coincidence? I don't think so.....


So ironic, but when Nellie sees Dirk at the 5 (which he used to employ) he goes right into the lane. Which only stirs my pot: GS has no big inside presence, what's keeping us from violating their lane?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> So ironic, but when Nellie sees Dirk at the 5 (which he used to employ) he goes right into the lane. Which only stirs my pot: GS has no big inside presence, what's keeping us from violating their lane?


they crowd the lane all game


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> they crowd the lane all game


Yes, and when Davis drives the lane on us, we collapse - leaving everybody on their roster open at the 3pt line. There's simply no one that can stop the ball at the top of the key - that's fundamental basketball. That used to be the game 15-20 years ago (and why Derek Harper hated to play against Magic).

They're hitting shots with unbelievable confidence, and as long as those looks are open there's no reason they should stop. We close on them, and they drive right past us back into the lane (where there is now an opening) and either score or draw a foul. They're just better athletes.

But you knew that. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Yes, and when Davis drives the lane on us, we collapse - leaving everybody on their roster open at the 3pt line. There's simply no one that can stop the ball at the top of the key - that's fundamental basketball. That used to be the game 15-20 years ago (and why Derek Harper hated to play against Magic).
> 
> They're hitting shots with unbelievable confidence, and as long as those looks are open there's no reason they should stop. We close on them, and they drive right past us back into the lane (where there is now an opening) and either score or draw a foul. They're just better athletes.
> 
> But you knew that. :none:


Just thought I might point out that the majority of the collapse occurred when Dirk is at #5. When Dirk and Diop are on the court, the defense doesn't really collapse.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just thought I might point out that the majority of the collapse occurred when Dirk is at #5. When Dirk and Diop are on the court, the defense doesn't really collapse.


Your right, but the penetration still opens things up...we need someone that can stop the ball (Davis) from getting so deep.











("Penetration" and "deep" were used in the previous statement without knowledge of the Admins of this site. User Xray acknowledges his transgression.)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

have you guys tried out josh howard on baron??? seems like he or devin might have the best chance at stopping the drive...i think josh might be the best option as devin is quick, but not strong enough to stop baron one on one...josh has the size, length and speed to keep up with baron...


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

If the mavs do end up choking this series, something major will probably need to happen as far as trades. After the finals choke and a choke like this, this mavs team will be mentally hurt.

I still stand by my word about the biggest mistake yet was having dirk play the 5 spot. We should always have a center in the game no matter what. If Diop and Damp foul out, I want to see Kevin Willis. Second chance points and defending the paint is priceless in this series. When avery understands this, we are good to go.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Also, if Dirk does play the 5 spot its really tough since he get out boxed by all the warriors basically. So its like wasted energy that could go to offense.

If you notice in game 4 the momentum of the game changed with AJ took out Diop for foul trouble in the first half and put Dirk at the 5. The Warriors get a few rebounds and attack the paint, and they gain that rhythm back. Once they have rhythm, they get HOT!

This same momentum change occurred at the end of the 2nd half also.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

BTW, in my two posts I meant to say more than anything my blame is on AJ if we choke.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Then the bigger question is whether or not Damp is ready to go tonight.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> have you guys tried out josh howard on baron??? seems like he or devin might have the best chance at stopping the drive...i think josh might be the best option as devin is quick, but not strong enough to stop baron one on one...josh has the size, length and speed to keep up with baron...


JHo would be good Baron, but Richardson needs a body on him too.

.....only if we had 2 JHo's.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> Also, if Dirk does play the 5 spot its really tough since he get out boxed by all the warriors basically. So its like wasted energy that could go to offense.
> 
> If you notice in game 4 the momentum of the game changed with AJ took out Diop for foul trouble in the first half and put Dirk at the 5. The Warriors get a few rebounds and attack the paint, and they gain that rhythm back. Once they have rhythm, they get HOT!
> 
> This same momentum change occurred at the end of the 2nd half also.


This is simply a formula known as "WDO (Wear Dirk Out)". Both ends of the floor. A coach with so much experience will fall back on the basics of basketball, and most times it's the simplist way to win.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> .....only if we had 2 JHo's.


There could be a German on the market - would that do? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> There could be a German on the market - would that do? :biggrin:


Depending on whether or not the German has any balls.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I've even noticed Dirk ends up gaurding Baron.. which doesnt work well at all. I think Devin should be sticking to Baron because he got 2 quick fouls on him in game 4 and Josh should be sticking to Richardson because they match up better size wise. Jason stays to Ellis, and this leaves another problem. Because I do not believe Dirk can gaurd Jackson... 

Until he proves me wrong, which by his comments, he wont prove me anything... except for the fact he gives into defeat too easy, tries to run away from his problems, and leaves it to his teammates to carry his lack of work. I wonder what Dirk has been like in practice these last few days... I really do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I've even noticed Dirk ends up gaurding Baron.. which doesnt work well at all. I think Devin should be sticking to Baron because he got 2 quick fouls on him in game 4 and Josh should be sticking to Richardson because they match up better size wise. Jason stays to Ellis, and this leaves another problem. Because I do not believe Dirk can gaurd Jackson...
> 
> Until he proves me wrong, which by his comments, he wont prove me anything... except for the fact he gives into defeat too easy, tries to run away from his problems, and leaves it to his teammates to carry his lack of work. I wonder what Dirk has been like in practice these last few days... I really do.



The reason Dallas needs a #5 (not Dirk) and play a very tight zone.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> ... except for the fact he gives into defeat too easy, tries to run away from his problems, and leaves it to his teammates to carry his lack of work. I wonder what Dirk has been like in practice these last few days... I really do.


You should not be anywhere near the negotiating process – those remarks would absolutely crush any chance of getting good dollar for dollar compensation. 

But it’s nice to know you see the problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

They cant play zone. The way to break a zone is to hit the outside shots, which GS is more than capable of doing


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: Why all the Dirk hate? xray.. now they understand us ^.-


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> They cant play zone. The way to break a zone is to hit the outside shots, which GS is more than capable of doing


I'd rather let them shoot from outside all day long (as long as they are not wide-open looks). If they were wide-open looks, something is wrong with the zone. Contested outside shots are more than acceptable.

Giving up easy layups and dunks is simply demoralizing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: Why all the Dirk hate? xray.. now they understand us ^.-


I really don't see it as hating - if this was somebody on the street, yes it's slander or defamation of character - but as fans who are ultimately responsible for the enormous salaries they receive, it's simply unbiased opinions that carry no weight.

Soooooo, flame on!!! :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray shall henceforth be referred to as "flaming xray."


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> .....only if we had 2 JHo's.


Should have kept Marquis! He would be good for defending BD.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd rather let them shoot from outside all day long (as long as they are not wide-open looks). If they were wide-open looks, something is wrong with the zone. Contested outside shots are more than acceptable.
> 
> Giving up easy layups and dunks is simply demoralizing.


exaclty. 

They kill us on points in the paint. And when we don't have a real number 5, we lose the rebounds.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Heh, I never thought about Marquis still being on the Mavs.. but I wouldnt be objective to bringing him back.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

xray, how much do you spend a day not thinking about finances or the stock market?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> xray, how much do you spend a day not thinking about finances or the stock market?


It's part of our lives, but I get away mentally enough to consider elimination games...:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This is his wife and I can tell you that he is very consistant to the task. I am in no way complaining. If everyone lived the way he does, structured their life and finances the way he does, I believe there would be fewer divorces, less ulcers and for sure less need for anxiety or depression medication. 

:soapbox:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> This is his wife and I can tell you that he is very consistant to the task. I am in no way complaining. If everyone lived the way he does, structured their life and finances the way he does, I believe there would be fewer divorces, less ulcers and for sure less need for anxiety or depression medication.
> 
> :soapbox:


Thank you baby for that plug...:kiss:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

xray said:


> It's part of our lives, but I get away mentally enough to consider elimination games...:biggrin:


thinking about it is not part of my life.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait....

So we have xray and his wife using the same account, and we also have 2dumb2live and her brother using the same account.

This is getting confusing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait....
> 
> So we have xray and his wife using the same account, and we also have 2dumb2live and her brother using the same account.
> 
> This is getting confusing.


I keep telling her to set up a name - she's considered "stingray" - but do we really want her watching all the time? 

NTB :boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about "bray?"

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about "bray?"
> 
> :biggrin:


It would have to be "vray". :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

but bray is more catchy....


----------

